# Zinsser BIN on subfloor dry time



## j20 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have carpet installers coming on Friday. Tonight (Wednesday) I pulled up old carpet to prepare for them.
The smell that I thought was only from the carpet is still present. I'm going to clean the subfloor with bleach/water tonight then use Zinsser BIN to seal the subfloor tomorrow AM. 
If the carpet guys are suppose to come the day after that, is that enough dry time (24 hours) or do I need to call them to reschedule?

Thanks.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

plenty of time


----------



## patented (Aug 1, 2012)

That stuff dries in like 30 minutes. The smell, however, lingers for quite a while.

If you have never used BIN before, I suggest opening ALL of your windows, and wearing a mask. The smell is extremely strong.

In my opinion, Zinsser Cover Stain (oil based) works as good as BIN, with less odor,and its cheaper. The dry time is longer though, at 4 hours or so.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

patented said:


> That stuff dries in like 30 minutes. The smell, however, lingers for quite a while.
> 
> If you have never used BIN before, I suggest opening ALL of your windows, and wearing a mask. The smell is extremely strong.
> 
> In my opinion, Zinsser Cover Stain (oil based) works as good as BIN, with less odor,and its cheaper. The dry time is longer though, at 4 hours or so.


Ditto on opening windows with either product. BIN is a shellac based product with an alcohol base. 

Both are excellent but BIN would be superior choice to cover stain if you are trying to seal in whatever is causing odors. If it is pet stains, you really should postpone your carpet install and treat with a bacteria/enzyme product like Anti-Icky Poo (crazy name but of all of them I have tried it works well) before sealing the floor.

I am sure you are anxious to move ahead with new carpeting but your best shot at resolving the issues you face is with the bare subfloor exposed. It will be more challenging to impossible to deal with if you do not remedy the situation and end up putting new padding and carpeting over it.


----------



## j20 (Nov 8, 2012)

I've already sealed it. I assumed it was pet odors from the previous owner, but don't really know for sure. There was a particular spot on the subfloor by the door. The smell wasn't always noticeable in the first place, so hopefully sealing is enough to do the trick. We'll have to wait for my nose to recover and time to pass to see if I ever notice it again. I sure hope not.
Thanks.


----------

